# Crieff Audi Meet April 27th



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Folks,

As per the last few years the Crieff Audi meet will be taking place at Crieff Vistior Centre on Sunday 27th of April (as far as I am aware), only just been announced on Facebook so I'll update with website link when it gets updated for 2014.

Has been a consistently good turn out of Audis for a while now, so if you are intereseted in coming along post up on here and I'll get a list sorted.

Hopefully this year will be a bit warmer and less snow would be a nice addition.

1.dzTT
2. Wallsendmag
3. Trev
4. Jimmyf
5. Stueyturn
6. ChallonaTTer
7. Burns
8. Missile
9. Weebeasttie
10. DannyH76
11.Pikeyboy
12.Sporty TT
13.Cuprabhoy
14. genie_v1

Dazz


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

What's the FB page?
I'll miss it as I'm away which is a bugger!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Count me in Dazz,much better date by the way...should be above freezing by then! :lol: 
Nick.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Got it booked off too 

Who's turn will it be to bring donuts this time?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

MMMMMMM...DOUGHNUTS...DAZZ!! :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Never mind the doughnuts, who's bringing the pies!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm game. Got a 5-star overnight establishment booked too 8) which should include a good buffing upon arrival


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

burns said:


> I'm game. Got a 5-star overnight establishment booked too 8) which should include a good buffing upon arrival


I don't have the overnight accommodation booked however I am also booked in at this venue for a good buffing 
Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats all this "buffing" talk about? Am I missing something or is Stu and Burns coming to the meet looking fit,tanned and putting us mere mortals to shame! :lol:

Nick


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Stueyturn said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I'm game. Got a 5-star overnight establishment booked too 8) which should include a good buffing upon arrival
> ...


Will be good to meet you too, Stuart, and put a face to the name 



ChallonaTTer said:


> Whats all this "buffing" talk about? Am I missing something or is Stu and Burns coming to the meet looking fit,tanned and putting us mere mortals to shame! :lol:
> 
> Nick


If only that were the case, Nick! :lol: Got ourselves booked in at a little valeting establishment in Limekilns the afternoon before the meet  So it'll be the cars turning up looking fit!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol I'm only possibly going to give her a quick wash on the way up Sunday morning (pretty please Trev)  Either that or drive her up wearing a car cover :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Aha! The penny just dropped :lol: Trev is going to be busy that day then!...reckon he will have "Popeye" arms soon [smiley=smash.gif] 
Look forward to meeting you Sara on the day.

Nick


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Malky007 said:


> What's the FB page?
> I'll miss it as I'm away which is a bugger!


I can't find it again :lol: I just searched for it and it came up.

Will be good to finally meet you burns [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Back off young yin ... Sara prefers the more mature amongst us :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> Back off young yin ... Sara prefers the more mature amongst us :wink:


 :lol: aye you are certainly 'mature'


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys - looking forward to meeting you too! If you're half as crazy as Trev and Jimmy, I'm in trouble! :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Its alright, I'm the nice one :roll: :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

............. and I am the good looking one :-*


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

......... And I'm one of the balding ones


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> ............. and I am the good looking one :-*


Hi good looking one ha ha, you going along to Crieff? think i will be there again hope the weather is better than last year.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

weebeasttie said:


> think i will be there again hope the weather is better than last year.


Be good to see you Reg


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Reg,
I am planning on being there. Time we had another meeting at Gillies Lair?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > think i will be there again hope the weather is better than last year.
> ...


Ye, Jimmy its been a while, it was The Motor show i think.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> Hi Reg,
> I am planning on being there. Time we had another meeting at Gillies Lair?


Yes Bob a meet at Gillies Lair would be a good idea.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Reg,
Will be good to see you again [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Nick.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Hi Reg,
> Will be good to see you again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Nick.


Looking foreword to it mate, have you got that chrome bits sorted in the engine bay yet. :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Still working on it!
Nick


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Still working on it!
> Nick


Nice one mate 8)


----------



## Knightrider S2 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Folks just to update on things for Crieff this year .

Meet will be on the 27th April as stated , a bit later this year but hoping for better weather fingers crossed! ..Should be a good turnout , look forward to see all the usual faces there .

Have made a quick website up to cover off info for meet:

http://crieffaudimeet2014.weebly.com

2013 website was made by Al who I am struggling to get hold of to update so apologies .

Look forward to seeing you all there .

On the scrounge for raffle prizes to guys so if you have anything that you think that will be good for the raffle please donate , good cause this year

All the best Steve


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you again Steve

Cheers
jimmy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking forward to it Steve


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Peeps,

Like last year, i am up for this one,,...again.
Wont have the TTRS tho,..... .... but will have my brand new panther black TTS Coupe. As i collect it on sat 15th march.

Where is peeps meeting up on the way to it etc,.. as last time there was a bit of a convoy (courtesy of peter chimes) from a services... looked good with all the TT's and other audis together...

please let me know matey's

thanks

danny


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Danny,

Will probably meet up at Stirling Services again like last time.

I'll confirm closer to the time as the last time I was in the Services there was roadworks going on in the carpark.

Looking forward to seeing the new motor [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dazz


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

kool, mate....

what will you have with you mate? did you go last year??


----------



## Pikeyboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello fellow tt'ers newbie here

im interested having just bought my white 2014 BE TTtdi & it's from the good guys of sterling audi
Anybody coming down from my way -Stonehaven/Aberdeen?


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi there
I will be coming down from Aberdeen !

William


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Everyone is welcome to come along, it's usually a good meet. Hopefully there will be no snow this year :lol:

We can get some meeting points arrange closer to the time to make it easier for everyone getting in.

Dazz


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Pikeyboy said:


> Hello fellow tt'ers newbie here
> 
> im interested having just bought my white 2014 BE TTtdi & it's from the good guys of sterling audi
> Anybody coming down from my way -Stonehaven/Aberdeen?


Hi there, i will be coming down from Aberdeen we will have to arrange a meeting point for all that are coming from Aberdeen, [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Sporty tt said:


> Hi there
> I will be coming down from Aberdeen !
> 
> William


Hi William,

Nice weather in Aberdeen just now, do you want a quick meet some time this week? 8)

Reg


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Reg

I am up for a meet nice to get the car out too
Cannot manage Friday evening though !
You say time and a place 

William


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

I know its short notes guys but how about Thursday night ? think the nice weather will be gone by the weekend ?  spent all morning dusting down the TT cleaning the wheels checking the oil and now i think i will go out for a drive .


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I shall be travelling down from Aberfreeze to Crief too.

I am up for a meet tomorrow - Thursday. Ghillies Lair at 18.00 or would you guys like to go for a bimble?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

That's good Bob your going to Crieff will catch up tomorrow, if its still on?


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Tomorrow evening good for me !

Thanks William


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

weebeasttie said:


> That's good Bob your going to Crieff will catch up tomorrow, if its still on?


See you guys tomorrow :arrow:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I should be up for this - cheers craig

travelling from Crieff!! :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, I will not be able to make it tonight. SWMBO has other plans


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Updated with a list on the first page

Should be a good turn out if everyone can make it


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Fingers crossed for good weather, good work Daz.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

All pray to the weather gods :lol: and if it looks iffy make it rain doughnuts please :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ChallonaTTer said:


> All pray to the weather gods :lol: and if it looks iffy make it rain doughnuts please :roll:


mmmmm doughnuts


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Not long till Crieff now 

Day of polishing today in preparation....hope it's a day like this next Sunday 8)


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Pikeyboy said:


> Hello fellow tt'ers newbie here
> 
> im interested having just bought my white 2014 BE TTtdi & it's from the good guys of sterling audi
> Anybody coming down from my way -Stonehaven/Aberdeen?


Hi there Pikeyboy, i will be heading down from Aberdeen lets see if more are coming and we can all meet in the Asda car park at the Bridge of Dee at say 07.30am, pick you up on the way down Pikeyboy :idea:

Reg


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> Not long till Crieff now
> 
> Day of polishing today in preparation....hope it's a day like this next Sunday 8)


To much polishing and you will take the paint off Jimmy :lol: hope it's not like last year


----------



## DinkyNinja (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys hope you don't mind me tagging along. Hopefully the weather will stay like this for the next week


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Not long now folks, lets hope for a good turn out

Everyone is welcome along 

There is a large convoy leaving from Stirling Services around 9.30-10.00. Pretty much the same script as last year will meet up at the services from around 9.00. that'll give people time to nip in a grab a coffee etc before setting off for Crieff.

I am assuming there will also be a convoy heading down from the north but will leave that up to you guys to decide on when/where [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dazz


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Memberships and RENEWALS will be available on the club stand :wink:


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

am defo there mate...

Dazz, hopefully we can meet up on the road dude.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Who all is leaving from ASDA Aberdeen tomorrow morning, any one?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Not me


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Reg
Not sure if I can manage tomorrow or not yet but will get back to you tonight

Thanks William


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Going to manage tomorrow see you at Garthdee Asda 7.30


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope you guys had a good day [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for coming along and congrats to our 2 winners...you thoroughly deserved it.

Looking forward to the next one now.

My pics didnt turn out that great


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Really was a good day out Dazz...great people and smashing cars too  Was gobsmacked when i won the MK 1 class though!! :lol: 
Nick.


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

you deserved it mate, glad to catch up again.

hope to see yo you at TT14 Event....
am defo gonna be there.

danny


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

DannyH76 said:


> you deserved it mate, glad to catch up again.
> 
> hope to see yo you at TT14 Event....
> am defo gonna be there.
> ...


+1

Absolutely deserved Nick.
Your car is in fantastic condition and a real credit to you.

Looking forward to EvenTT14 too, we've just booked for the Sat night too 

Stu


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

How's Craig going on with his fruit basket? Are you guys fed up of fruit salad yet? :lol:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

burns said:


> How's Craig going on with his fruit basket? Are you guys fed up of fruit salad yet? :lol:


He doesn't eat fruit so I'm slowly but surely working my way through it :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

You'd better hurry up - there was that much of it that it'll be out of date by the time you get through it all!


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, it was a big bowl of fruit.

yeh i got sold on the sales pitch on sunday lol.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Everyone that was at Crieff - if you want to attend the Errol show I need details from you:

model and year of manufacture of the car, registration plate and full name. If you can PM me the details that'll be grand

Cheers
Dazz


----------

